# Mahindra 1538 hst gauges don't light up



## Kevin jenkins (Aug 1, 2021)

It starts and seems to run fine.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Check your fuses...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Kevin. 

Ditto what SidecarFlip said...


----------

